# Plant fertilizer tabs



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I got some fertilizer tabs but they dont have directions and i was wondering if i just put 1 in the tank or if i put them under the gravel by the plant roots
Thanks


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

under the gravel by plant roots. I'm surprised that they didn't mention that on the package


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

yea they had no directions the only thing it said was that it didnt change the ph or harm fish or water chem


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

definately place it by the roots as they are vitamins that provide nutrients directly into the plants roots


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

aight thanks for the info


----------

